# Help! Can't get rid of fin rot!



## CEC (Sep 3, 2011)

I have had my betta for about 4 weeks. He broke part of the caudal fin in transport. After a few days he had clamped fins and his fins didn't look right. I used Maracyn II and Coppersafe for the 5 day treatment. Fins unclamped and he started to look better.

After about another week I noticed the ends of his fins really looking ratty and discolored from fin rot. I started him on a treatment of 1 tsp aquarium salt per gallon for the 10 day treatment. No real improvement so I did another 5 days of Maracyn II.

I expected improvement but I don't think he is any better. I have been waiting for the fins to melt off and start regrowth. Now I don't know what to do. He has always had really clean water and I don't think he is biting his fins because the rot is all over.

They are finally looking like they may start coming off in shreds. I have been thinking this for awhile, however they haven't yet! This has been going on now for too long and I feel awful about it. :-(

5 gallon hospital tank, unfiltered, not cycled : filled to 3 1/2 gallons

Water changes: When I got him - one 50% and one 100% a week.
After the first Maracyn II treatment - water changes: one 100% every 5 days (to minimize stress) and 50 % daily except day after 100% - that day I skip a day.

Water treatments: Prime 2 drops per gallon. 3 ml API Stress Coat + and 5 ml Atison's Betta Spa. I just got the Betta Spa, before this I added decaf green tea.

Temp: 80 degrees

Pellets: 6 per day - 1 pellet fed every 3 hours

Here is a Youtube video I made today. He looks horrible!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rWYrtiI4Kj0

Thanks for any help you can give me!
Carol


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

Give him some time of just clean water, 100% daily changes.

After 2 days, start him on 2 tsp/gal aquarium salt and 100% daily changes. If he doesn't show improvement in 5 days, bump him up to 3 tsp/gal.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

My first thought when I look at that video is biting. I have heard of them biting all fins/tail. Either way keep up with the clean water as Pata suggested. I hope you can get him to show some improvement.
Also, high protein diet helps with fin regrowth.


----------



## CEC (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks to both of you!

Pataflafla: I will start giving him 100% water changes daily! I have already given him 10 days aquarium salt at 1 tsp/gal. That ended about 1 1/2 weeks ago. So now I should give him another 10 days? That would be 2 tsp/gal for 5 days and if no improvement then 3 tsp for 5 days? I appreciate your help!

Silverfang: I also thought fin biting in the beginning. He has always been in clean water. He was perfect when I got him except he broke (or bitten) a piece of caudal fin in transit. So it makes sense that he must be biting! Thanks!


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

I'd give him the rest of the week before you start anymore salt treatments. Do the edges look black or bloody? or do they look crusty? I'll ask some other owners of tail biters for their opinion. 

I would keep up with the stress coat and tanins (I've heard the spa stuff has some similar extracts).
Also, perhaps he needs a few more plants. I find my tail biter is happier when he doesn't have lots of wide open spaces


----------



## CEC (Sep 3, 2011)

OK thanks! I'll wait until next week for salt treatments. The edges look dark gray/black transparent about the first 1/8" to 1/4" of fin all around and look very shredded. The edges do not look bloody at all.

I will add more plants today. I have ordered Indian almond leaves and they should be here soon! Thanks so much!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I got a male who tail bites. It basically, for tail biting should look like a sideways U. The transparent part is the part that is healing.

Are there any plants that could shred his tail? Although I have seen shredded tails due to fin rot - I had to heal a little guy for it! And it took weeks to get all the fin rot away! But I used the following:

stress coat, clean water, and patience :lol: If need be, use aquarium salt. Try adding hiding spots, fabric or silk or live plants... Sometimes boredom could be causing the tail biting - I know my little guy, i found he wanted MORE space, and more exploring jobs :lol: And the indian almond leaves... the best. It not only naturally conditions the water, it helps their scales, and even calms them


----------



## CEC (Sep 3, 2011)

Sena, I think you are right about the plants! Thanks! I tested the 3 identical silk plants in his tank and they snagged a pair of nylons!! Out they go! Maybe that was his problem?

I went to PetSmart and bought some java ferns to float freely around the tank. I added 3 marimo balls and a nice big cave.... Lots of entertainment for him in case he is biting.

He will also have the Indian almond leaves in a few days to play and hide under!

Hopefully now he can heal! :-D


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

There ya go!! Yeah I make sure to only get certain plants now  Also, if you ever get some other live plants avoid ones with black hair algae... I had a floating plant which had that stuff on it, and my poor little Rose got snagged by her gills on it!! So out that live plant went x.x


----------

